

Windows 7 vs Mac OS X side-by-side comparison  - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/slideshow/2009/01/199-the_ui_challeng-1.html

======
mnemonicsloth
From the article:

 _Windows 7 provides an uninstall utility for all your apps, for easy system
management (see image at left). The Mac OS has no such facility, and most apps
don't provide their own uninstallers, so it's easy to end up with lots of
deadwood app files on your Mac._

This has got to be a joke.

------
win7vsosx
For those who hate slideshows, here's everything on one page so you can scroll
quickly:

<http://jottit.com/uqsqc>

